# Musical Sampling releases Soaring Strings!



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey guys,

After nearly half a year of blood, sweat and tears -- we're happy to release our first product, Soaring Strings!

Introductory price of $199 (through January 29th)

Available at: http://www.musicalsampling.com/


----------



## tav.one (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm totally loving this, All Strings Soft was my favourite sound...Wow!

Any Links, more details, etc?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 18, 2016)

Got a link?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 18, 2016)

Aaron! Long time no see!
Now this sounds like a really usable and convincing string library, finally. Congratulations!


----------



## SirKen (Jan 18, 2016)

There is a link on the Youtube video itself.

http://www.musicalsampling.com/soaring-strings/


----------



## tav.one (Jan 18, 2016)

Ideas about the intro / regular price...?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautiful sound, especially the soft strings!


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 18, 2016)

great sound. detailed and dry, will be very useful to layer with other string libraries.


----------



## Penthagram (Jan 18, 2016)

oh :D didn´t see this coming :D really like it!


----------



## Saxer (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautiful! How much?


----------



## Arnel007 (Jan 18, 2016)

Woow! What a nice strings library!!! Great job, Congratulation!!! What about the price?

Blessings!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 18, 2016)

We'll be sure to keep everyone apprised on pricing details and demos in the days leading to release. I would sooner not flood the thread with bumps, so the best way to stay current would be our Facebook/Twitter pages.

FB: http://www.facebook.com/musicalsampling
Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/musicalsampling


----------



## ryans (Jan 18, 2016)

Great tone, looking forward to this one...

Ryan


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow, incredible work! This came completely out of the blue - that legato scripting is fantastic!


----------



## feck (Jan 18, 2016)

Whoa - those soft strings sound fantastic. In fact, the overall fidelity (especially the low end in the basses) seems excellent from this short video. Definitely looking forward to this release!


----------



## Mundano (Jan 18, 2016)

it sounds fantastic! Congrats!
love the color of the GUI too!


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 18, 2016)

Sounds great, nice work!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 18, 2016)

Out of the mist and: wow!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 18, 2016)

I'll be darned if these aren't the finest sampled strings I've heard in a very long time!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 18, 2016)

What a lovely sound! Would be a great addition to my template. Can't wait to hear more .


----------



## Vovique (Jan 19, 2016)

Be careful with your appraisals - they might be raising the intro price)))


----------



## Ryan (Jan 19, 2016)

Væu!! Lovely sound


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 19, 2016)

Niiiiice


----------



## kfirpr (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice, remind me the simplicity Thomas Bergersen was talking about. make it affordable


----------



## markleake (Jan 19, 2016)

These sound great.... the soft strings.... wow! Why can't other companies make such wonderful sounding low dynamics?

I love the simple interface also. It looks as though this is thoroughly designed to play easily. To me, the simpler the instrument, the better (well... as long as it works!). You've got me hooked.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jan 19, 2016)

That's really impressive, I really like the sound, so expressive, and the workflow seems to be very " natural". 
congratulations !


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 19, 2016)

beautiful. congrats! especially the lower dynamics are fantastic.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 19, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After nearly half a year of blood, sweat and tears -- we're happy to introduce our first product, Soaring Strings!
> 
> ...





Congrats!

I'm very impressed by the sound of the violas and the violins in this video walk-through. They sound wonderful! I also like the size of the orchestra, which is exactly what I prefer (not too big, not too small).

These string players must be great musicians. I especially like the way they play vibrato. If there is one thing I hate about most of the virtual orchestral string libraries, it is the slow, indifferent, uninspired, ugly vibrato. As far as I can hear, the vibrato in this library sounds just the way I like it!

I like your analysis of sampled sustains in the context of legato transitions.

Although I think the minimalistic user interface is a smart move business wise, the lack of dozens of sliders, buttons, and switches always makes me kinda nervous, but that's probably just me who wants to be in control all the time, or at least to have the feeling that I'm in control. 

There is just one problem: the media player on your website is just awful! 

To be honest, it sounds like a very cheap Wordpress MP3 plugin, which doesn't do your library justice in any way! The violins can hardly be heard (and this has nothing to do with the size of the ensemble), and it makes your mix sound completely out if balance.

Please, please, please, replace that terrible media player! By the way, on a mobile phone (even my huge Samsung Note 4) you can't even see the playback button of the media player untill you switch your phone to landscape mode, but given it's poor audio quality, you'd better keep that button invisible. 

I'm curious about the molto expressivo vibrato patches, and I would like to know if I'll have to sell one of my wife's kidneys to afford this. 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Udo (Jan 19, 2016)

In am attempt to keep the intro price down, I say this product "could be interesting" .


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounding really nice.


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow. To me this library instantly sounds like the great soundtracks of 80's and early 90's. I am sure this would work really well for that classic John Williams sound, old scifi movies, etc...This library also seems to implement almost all of the features I have been asking from many developers for years. Maybe I have to buy this simply because of that.  Biggest things for me are the untouched dynamics which have always sounded better to my ears than the ones that has been normalized to death. Another one is the To Silence button. I hate to use CC11 with CC1 to make fade outs. I like the simple GUI and the fact that all you need to do is play. Only thing I would love to see added in the GUI is a dynamic meter showing the dynamics when you move the modwheel. It's not a dealbreaker but would be a nice addition and probably easy to do.

Some questions though...

1. There is no short articulations, are you thinking about adding them later as an update or maybe in a different library? I think that stac, spic and pizz would be enough.
2. There is also no portamento or trills, maybe those can be added as well?

I am a huge fan of simple libraries, because I already have so many and I don't need/want all of the libraries to cover all the articulations and pay extra for that. Nowdays I basically only use LASS for strings, but if this would cover those basic articulations I mentioned with that gorgeous sound, I would not hesitate to purchase. I would of course be willing to pay extra for those articulations as an later upgrade. Maybe that is something you could consider? I understand that these questions are a bit early because the library is not even released yet. But maybe others can chime in as well and if there is enough demand, it will become a viable option for the developer.

-Hannes


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 19, 2016)

Just...wow.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 19, 2016)

edited


----------



## Assa (Jan 19, 2016)

Really nice first impression. What I really would like to hear though is a naked demo of a williams-esque soaring string melody in octaves  I often struggle when i try to achieve that particular sound convincingly when I use the string libraries I have.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 19, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Be careful with your appraisals - they might be raising the intro price)))


"This sounds awesome, um I meant this thing sucks! You should just give it away."


----------



## P.N. (Jan 19, 2016)

It sounds really nice. I also interested in hearing if there are additional articulations planned. 
About the price... do we have to wait until the 22nd to find out?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 19, 2016)

All Strings Soft patch is sweet. I agree with you on sustains patches (many libraries). Any adjustment possible on vibrato on those legato patches?


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 19, 2016)

Really lovely sound... the violin section in the teaser had a cool 1950's vibe to it. Are you using any eq or other processing?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 19, 2016)

Really, really nice.


----------



## Creston (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds good. Is there reverb baked in? If not, what reverb are you using?

Like someone else mentioned, I'd be interested in a chamber sized library as well.


----------



## PerryD (Jan 19, 2016)

The dedicated soft dynamics patch is a great idea. You could probably offer that soft, full string ensemble as a library in itself...or just make the entire library too much of a bargain to pass up!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 19, 2016)

Lovely legato!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 19, 2016)

PerryD said:


> The dedicated soft dynamics patch is a great idea. You could probably offer that soft, full string ensemble as a library in itself...or just make the entire library too much of a bargain to pass up!


+1 for the 3 layer soft patch as a 'library'.


----------



## pdub (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds great!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2016)

Bravo, Aaron! So glad you are doing this! I'm such a big fan of soft sounds, and so this is right up my alley. Looking forward to buying it, and good luck with its release.


----------



## renegade (Jan 19, 2016)

I really like that there's only one mic position (wish HS had some mixes to choose from, like Sable). As I already have HS, LASS, Sable, Cornucopia and a couple of oldies: EWQLSO and SISS...it depends on the price. Sounds great though, and the legato seems to work really well. And as mentioned by everyone: The soft patch is a great idea! A sordino version (with the same lovely vibrato) would be great IMO 
Looking forward to hear more.


----------



## tabulius (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful tone and the legatos sound really agile and useful. Great job! Were these sections recorded in a middle or in orchestra positions?


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys! I've been beta-testing this library for a number of weeks and this is seriously the most excited I've been about a string library in years. So many string libraries have either really exaggerated or too subtle legato, but this one hits that sweet spot in the middle. Super agile and tight. It's one of few times where I've felt that I can leave strings more exposed in my mockups. I think the legato in this library really pushes the bar and the even the sustains are golden. Just load up the full strings sustain and add a legato line and you're set.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow, Aaron, congrats!! This sounds very promising, and I just skipped the walkthrough quickly. Will be a great library, I am sure.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 19, 2016)

Best of luck Aaron!

You i know I mean that sincerely.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 19, 2016)

Aaron, congrats for this man. What a long journey to get here, ay? Strings sound very nice. Wishing you the best with this!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 19, 2016)

This library is pure evil, really. Just a bit ago, I had utterly convinced myself that "yeah, I have enough string libraries." Nope.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 19, 2016)

I wonder if there is a way to modify the vibrato, which would be great for certain things but most definitely not so much for other things. It also seems curious to me that I only hear it on the violins.

Other than that, I love the overall tone.


----------



## Adam Lukas (Jan 20, 2016)

Did it leak? 
"500.00$"
https://picload.org/view/wdcapwo/screenshot2016-01-20at09.09.47.png.html


----------



## Vovique (Jan 20, 2016)

Ouch!...


----------



## WorksAndExperiments (Jan 20, 2016)

The finest strings libray never heard so far....


----------



## Vin (Jan 20, 2016)

Adam Lukas said:


> Did it leak?
> "500.00$"
> https://picload.org/view/wdcapwo/screenshot2016-01-20at09.09.47.png.html



$500 for string sustains? I hope not 

It does sound nice, though.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 20, 2016)

Adam Lukas said:


> Did it leak?
> "500.00$"
> https://picload.org/view/wdcapwo/screenshot2016-01-20at09.09.47.png.html



No doubt this strings have a lovely tone, but even so... 500 Dollars would be at least for me too much also considering how specific that library is aimed and the relative few patches. I really hope not because I am interested consider buying it but for an affordable price.


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes, I agree. With only legatos and sustains, this library should be more in the 200-300 dollar range. Of course if there is an update coming with more articulations, the price can be higher.

-Hannes


----------



## Assa (Jan 20, 2016)

I really cannot imagine that this is the correct price...that would be in the cinestrings/mural price range, which are complete string libraries recorded in the most famous places. Of course this product looks cool and promising but that pricing (especially when considering the saturated market) does not seem reasonable to me.


----------



## JGRaynaud (Jan 20, 2016)

I would be surprised if it's the real price. It was a "test page" on their website. As you can see there is some text beside and it doesn't make sense with the product. And the walkthrough video on this page was the walkthrough of "REV" by Output.. So I guess this price is also a test for the layout..


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 20, 2016)

Given It was a labor of love and the personal cost and commitment that went into this project it's not really for us to say what we think it's worth. The Canadian dollar is in the toilet right now so believe me when I say I hope it's more around the $250-300 range but it's up to Aaron only to decide what he believes is the best price point to share his library with customers but also recoup his costs (and of course make some profit from it too)


----------



## tav.one (Jan 20, 2016)

I saw the $500 price on google results & a demo page on their website as soon as this thread was created.
As no official price was mentioned & as a matter of respect for the developer I resisted to post it here...But all this time I've been wishing "Please god, let that be a dummy price and not the real price".


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 20, 2016)

To be honest, I hate these price debates! Go to a seller in a Ferrari house and try to bargain down the price and argue that there are so many other cars on the market ... .


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 20, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> To be honest, I hate these price debates! Go to a seller in a Ferrari house and try to bargain down the price and argue that there are so many other cars on the market ... .



We are not talking here about a ferrari. But about a price of 500 Dollars for a few patches and a very specific aimed product (which is still the question if that is the price anyways..)But did anyone talked here about bargain down something? Not at all, Dude! Please just read what the people write here and don´t start to interprete your own version out of it.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 20, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> We are not talking here about a ferrari. But about a price of 500 Dollars for a few patches and a very specific aimed product (which is still the question if that is the price anyways..)But did anyone talked here about bargain down something? Not at all, Dude! Please just read what the people write here and don´t start to interprete your own version out of it. I really hate it when people are not beeing able to make a difference. And you are definitely one of those who I see frequently missleading things to a direction I often don´t like.


Boy, I think what I think and I never said that someone is bargain something. And please, let this thread be as is and do not pull a thread down again on a kindergarten level!


----------



## ysnyvz (Jan 20, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> To be honest, I hate these price debates! Go to a seller in a Ferrari house and try to bargain down the price and argue that there are so many other cars on the market ... .


Your Ferrari analogy doesn't work here. This is not a complete strings library. Would you pay full price of a Ferrari just for the wheels?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 20, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Boy, I think what I think and I never said that someone is bargain something. And please, let this thread be as is and do not pull it down again on a kindergarten level!



....


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 20, 2016)

FYI gents, it was a placeholder the web designer put in while working on the site.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 20, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> FYI gents, it was a placeholder the web designer put in while working on the site.



Good to hear.


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 20, 2016)

I think that no one here is vague enough to think that what they say at this forum will effect the price of the library. How I see it, is that everyone is just saying where their threshold would be with this library with the info they got so far. I don't think that anyone else than the developer can really estimate the price. I am sure he has done his research, knows the expenses and the price will be competitive.

-Hannes


----------



## P.N. (Jan 20, 2016)

I never believed it would cost 500$. Didn't you guys see the walkthrough video? Aaron sounds like a very nice guy.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 20, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> I wonder if there is a way to modify the vibrato, which would be great for certain things but most definitely not so much for other things. It also seems curious to me that I only hear it on the violins.
> 
> Other than that, I love the overall tone.


+1


----------



## Mundano (Jan 20, 2016)

Adam Lukas said:


> Did it leak?
> "500.00$"
> https://picload.org/view/wdcapwo/screenshot2016-01-20at09.09.47.png.html



Guys! that is only a speculation! wait patient only 2 days left... and be quiet!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 20, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to be on the beta team for this, and will say this:


Permanent place in my template
Fast
Extremely playable


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 20, 2016)

guydoingmusic said:


> I was fortunate enough to be on the beta team for this, and will say this:
> 
> 
> Permanent place in my template
> ...


And it works on your Commodore 64 system so that means it's lean on resources!!!


----------



## Neifion (Jan 20, 2016)

Sounds absolutely gorgeous Aaron! Out of curiosity, how many players in each section?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 21, 2016)

Our introductory price from 1/22 through 1/29 is... $199! Once this period ends, it will be sold for $249.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 21, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Our introductory price from 1/22 through 1/29 is... $199! Once this period ends, it will be sold for $249.


 

Sweet deal!! 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## tav.one (Jan 21, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Our introductory price from 1/22 through 1/29 is... $199! Once this period ends, it will be sold for $249.



$249 it is for me then, high on to-buy list.



Neifion said:


> Sounds absolutely gorgeous Aaron! Out of curiosity, how many players in each section?



I wanna know that too, thanks Aaron.


----------



## Creston (Jan 21, 2016)

Is there any added reverb in the walkthrough video? If so, what is it?


----------



## P.N. (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm guessing 8-6-4-2... maybe. Am i right? :D


----------



## Christof (Jan 21, 2016)

Vibrato control included?
The sound is very very teasing...I think I will give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## JGRaynaud (Jan 21, 2016)

Christof said:


> Vibrato control included?



No, it seems you control only with the modwheel.


----------



## Christof (Jan 21, 2016)

modiel said:


> No, it seems you control only with the modwheel.


that means in terms of dynamic right?


----------



## JGRaynaud (Jan 21, 2016)

Christof said:


> that means in terms of dynamic right?


Exactly.


----------



## Assa (Jan 21, 2016)

I think for the niche the library is trying to serve, offering a recorded vibrato instead of a controllable one is actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## Christof (Jan 21, 2016)

I will try it anyway, maybe a good addition to my stacked blend of string sections.


----------



## DDK (Jan 21, 2016)

Is there plans to go back to record further articulations to make it more of a complete string liabrary?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Christof (Jan 21, 2016)

eclipse said:


> Is there plans to go back to record further articulations to make it more of a complete string liabrary?
> Thanks
> Dave


good question, but I like the philosophy of focusing on legato and longs.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 21, 2016)

To me, this library would probably be worth twice the price if it had Sordino as well.

By the way, could we please hear some examples in high quality instead of compressed MP3-format? The teaser on the website definitely sounds like an MP3 file, which kills the transparancy and clarity of the violins in the demo. Nice piece of music though.

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 21, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Our introductory price from 1/22 through 1/29 is... $199! Once this period ends, it will be sold for $249.



Pretty much a no-brainer at this price.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice intro price! Just this once though I think I'll be able to overcome my obsession with string libraries. However, this and CineStrings SOLO are now my top VSTs of interest in that category. Wishing you a successful debut - cheers!


----------



## tabulius (Jan 21, 2016)

Just give me a buy button 

Many of you wish a controllable vibrato but I think this is a very specific library made for those high vibrato emotional lines and I'm fine with that approach. I would like to see more volumes and updates tho. The sound and programming is really good and I like the detail of smaller sections. Maybe second violins & short articulations next? Please?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 21, 2016)

tabulius said:


> Just give me a buy button
> 
> Many of you wish a controllable vibrato but I think this is a very specific library made for those high vibrato emotional lines and I'm fine with that approach. I would like to see more volumes and updates tho. The sound and programming is really good and I like the detail of smaller sections. Maybe second violins & short articulations next? Please?


If this is true (and it may well be) why does the molto expressivo vibrato only seem to be on the violins?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 21, 2016)

Aaron- can you let us know when you can, er, let us know more?


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 21, 2016)

Wonderful! $249 seems to be a very fair price, and the intro offer is irresistible!

From what little I've heard so far I think Soaring Strings will become a firm favorite in my template. From the very first tones played in the video demo I was completely blown off my socks by the (to my ears) classic Hollywood sound of these strings. They have such a seductive depth and passion in the vibrato, and the soft dynamics sounds absolutely gorgeous. I also think it's great that the strings seem to have been recorded fairly dry, making them easier to mix with other libraries, but also season with your own reverb/ambience to taste. Add a plate reverb, a generous dose of tape compression, some EQ cuts and boosts and mix it all in mono - instant 1950s string sound! I'm getting giddy with excitement just thinking about it.. 

I just cannot help but thinking about sordinos and additional articulations as mentioned by fellow members in the thread (sordinos in particular), so I'm optimistically hoping there are plans for Soaring Strings to grow and be expanded upon, even though it is perhaps still a "niche" or specialized string library.


----------



## Luke W (Jan 21, 2016)

Because this is a brand new company, I'd like to hear whether there will be future updates on this product, what those updates might entail, etc. If this is a solitary sustains library, $199 is still attractive. But if there are plans to expand features or offer complimentary libraries with short artics, that would be nice to know, even in very general terms.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 21, 2016)

Luke W said:


> Because this is a brand new company, I'd like to hear whether there will be future updates on this product, what those updates might entail, etc. If this is a solitary sustains library, $199 is still attractive. But if there are plans to expand features or offer complimentary libraries with short artics, that would be nice to know, even in very general terms.


Yes please! If it's just sustains then it seems a bit lonely. If there are plans to expand with the same players and same hall, that would be a huge factor in a purchase decision.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 21, 2016)

For those of you on the fence with this library - 

When I loaded patches up for the first time, I literally found myself 3 hours later still sitting and playing with it. The legato response is hands down the best and most playable I've ever played. I own the majority of the string libraries out there, with the exception of a couple. This one does things the others can't. Hard to explain or put into words - but when you play it, you will know what I mean. There are aspects of every library that another would not be able to duplicate because of it's individuality. But this one... is very special. Right away - I knew this would be my go-to String library for longs/legatos, literally within the first couple of minutes of loading it up. I realize that not everyone will share the same sentiment. But speaking from my personal POV, I stand by what I said here, firmly. While you can't please everyone, I can easily say this is a MUST have IMHO.

I do want to remind you I was on the beta for this. But..in no way shape or form/suggestion/email/billboard/sign language did Aaron ask me to do this or say any of this. This is my personal opinion. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 21, 2016)

Any more demos of this library?


----------



## Assa (Jan 21, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Any more demos of this library?



Yes, that would be great !


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 21, 2016)

It's official -- Soaring Strings is now released!

We're moved by the response so far and it means the world after all these months.

We understand that this isn't an all-encompassing library -- it was never meant to be. Just another (hopefully) useful spice to compliment your existing arsenal. 

Available at: http://www.musicalsampling.com


----------



## Edgen (Jan 21, 2016)

Congrats Aaron.. I've found my new spice.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 21, 2016)

This library is going to break the forum.  What an absolutely fantastic sound, Aaron! 
Big cheers for everyone involved. Not since I picked up the Berlin Strings Expansions
have I been this excited for a string library.


P.S I do wonder though, for the violins, is it possible to graft the legato transitions onto the Violin Sustain patches? 
For an alternative to the molto expressivo vibrato legato patch?

Or is the legato recorded and programmed as a performance a la 8Dio?


----------



## Mundano (Jan 21, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> It's official -- Soaring Strings is now released!
> 
> We're moved by the response so far and it means the world after all these months.
> 
> ...




woahh wonderful sound!


----------



## Christof (Jan 21, 2016)

Downloading now.


----------



## Neifion (Jan 21, 2016)

Just bought this puppy. Can't wait to take 'er for a spin!


----------



## tabulius (Jan 22, 2016)

I tried out these today and they sound wonderful. I just replaced these on a project that previously used Eastwest and 8dio strings. I might have rode the mod wheel differently but it sounded pretty ok just with the current settings. (On demo I used little bit of EQ, compression and reverb.)



EDIT: Oh and I used Parallax audio Virtual sound stage 2 for panning and filtering the strings to make a "virtual 2nd strings". It worked alright.


----------



## Mundano (Jan 22, 2016)

tabulius said:


> I tried out these today and they sound wonderful. I just replaced these on a project that previously used Eastwest and 8dio strings. I might have ride the mod wheel differently but it sounded pretty ok just with the current settings. (On demo I used little bit of EQ, compression and reverb.)



Hi Tabulius, is panning set like original placing of the strings library?


----------



## tabulius (Jan 22, 2016)

Mundano said:


> Hi Tabulius, is panning set like original placing of the strings library?



I used the VSS 2's input offset auto detection to adjust the gain. This made the violins more or less to the center. Then I used a 2nd violins preset and added air absorption to make the violins darker. There are places where 1st and 2nd violins are playing unison and I didn't hear any phasing issues.

But all other sections are in their original mixed position. I just modified the "2nd violins".

Edit: Now when I tried to play both string patches together there are phasing issues. So it is wise to play these seperately to avoid some of the issues. I'm still hoping for a real 2nd violins patch


----------



## markleake (Jan 22, 2016)

Listening to the demo tracks, that first track, "Commanding the Fleet", gives me that wonderful feeling it the stomach where I just seem to automatically relax. What an enjoyable sound these strings present! I'm absolutely hooked.

The soft strings are great, but then near the end of that same track, I really didn't expect the FFF strings to sound so powerful - the drama they convey is amazing.

The violas alone have a wonderful sound to them also that I've not heard before in a sound library (although I am limited in experience, so maybe not so?).

And then it all just wonderfully repeats in "Maria's Prison"! Parts of this track reminded me a little of how strings are used in Lord of the Rings sometimes... to me at least it is very real sounding, and quite a desirable sound to get out of a strings library.

And to hear how effortlessly the legatos seem to play. I could go on, but I think you all get the idea.... (especially from my overuse of the word 'wonderful')....


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 22, 2016)

How big is the library when installed?


----------



## tabulius (Jan 22, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> How big is the library when installed?



4,06 GB


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 22, 2016)

tabulius said:


> 4,06 GB



Thanks! That's not bad at all.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 22, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> It's official -- Soaring Strings is now released!
> 
> We're moved by the response so far and it means the world after all these months.
> 
> ...



Oh my....
Beautiful.
Please, do woodwinds next :D


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 22, 2016)

Can't afford right now but top of my wishlist. I've only been after this specific sound for 15 years or so! Hopefully more to come. Would like shorts ideally.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 22, 2016)

Bought it, downloaded it, used it this morning. Love it. Terrific work Aaron. Thanks for the price point. Incredible quality of sounds.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 22, 2016)

edited


----------



## Assa (Jan 22, 2016)

Is anybody who already owns the library willing to test a soaring Williams passage like this one here from the hook soundtrack?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 22, 2016)

edited


----------



## Assa (Jan 22, 2016)

I just meant the melody line starting at measure 32.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 22, 2016)

edited


----------



## Assa (Jan 22, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Ahh. I see. Forgive me for losing my telepathic skills briefly.
> 
> So just to clarify, tremolos, presumably on the top line would have to be done with another library?



Yes since this library only offers Legato and sustain patches, I strongly believe that  I think the only library that is capable of doing this is is OT's Symphonic Sphere.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 22, 2016)

Let's just all collectively buy the shit out of this product so Aaron can get the same players back for some other articulations!


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 22, 2016)

Demos sound really amazing! Did you guys notice the similarities in Ben Botkins demo to Force Theme?  It would be great to have a walkthrough from that cue, everything in that demo sounds really good. How are you guys thinking about making the second violins? Transposing the violins? Or something different? I was not gonna buy any sample libraries now, but this is just too good to pass...

-Hannes


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 22, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Let's just all collectively buy the shit out of this product so Aaron can get the same players back for some other articulations!


 

Give the man a break, guys!
Let's not ask too much of him, shall we?

We just need sordinos, slurs, tremolo, fingered tremolo, trills, flageolets (harmonics), 2nd violins, Sul Tasto, Ponticello, Col Legno, bowing behind the bridge, double stops, artificial harmonics, melancholic portamento, runs up & down, glissandi up & down, harmonic glissando, molto vibrato, divisi, cross-tuning (scordatura), gypsy style phrasing, Western country fiddling, and of course a couple of shorts like pizzicato, spiccato, marcato, jeté (ricochet), Bartók pizzicato, nail pizzicato, left hand pizzicato, portato, staccato, tenuto....

So, we just need these additional patches, that's all. No need to put pressure on Aaron by over asking. Let's give him a couple of days to recover, and then we'll start nagging him incessantly about the release date of the update. 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## jules (Jan 22, 2016)

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> We just need sordinos, slurs, tremolo, fingered tremolo, trills, flageolets (harmonics), 2nd violins, Sul Tasto, Ponticello, Col Legno, bowing behind the bridge, double stops, artificial harmonics, melancholic portamento, runs up & down, glissandi up & down, harmonic glissando, molto vibrato, divisi, cross-tuning (scordatura), gypsy style phrasing, Western country fiddling, and of course a couple of shorts like pizzicato, spiccato, marcato, jeté (ricochet), Bartók pizzicato, nail pizzicato, left hand pizzicato, portato, staccato, tenuto....



Lol. This library sounds incredible out of the box !


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 22, 2016)

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> Give the man a break, guys!
> Let's not ask too much of him, shall we?
> 
> We just need sordinos, slurs, tremolo, fingered tremolo, trills, flageolets (harmonics), 2nd violins, Sul Tasto, Ponticello, Col Legno, bowing behind the bridge, double stops, artificial harmonics, melancholic portamento, runs up & down, glissandi up & down, harmonic glissando, molto vibrato, divisi, cross-tuning (scordatura), gypsy style phrasing, Western country fiddling, and of course a couple of shorts like pizzicato, spiccato, marcato, jeté (ricochet), Bartók pizzicato, nail pizzicato, left hand pizzicato, portato, staccato, tenuto....
> ...



You forgor measured trems and repititions staccs.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 22, 2016)

Assa said:


> Is anybody who already owns the library willing to test a soaring Williams passage like this one here from the hook soundtrack?



I made a test. For the short and fast bass notes I used HS Marcato Shorts: 

I love it! Legato works really well. Also fast legato seems great! Fast repeated notes seems to be out of this library's abilities, but I have other libraries for those. I can imagine myself using this together with HS.

I'm more than happy with my purchase. Best investment for a long time!


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 22, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> You forgor measured trems and repititions staccs.


 

Oh, they're not included? Well yeah, then we will need those as well. And of course a 'Musical Sampling' bumper sticker. 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Assa (Jan 22, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> I made a test. For the short and fast bass notes I used HS Marcato Shorts:
> 
> I love it! Legato works really well. Also fast legato seems great! Fast repeated notes seems to be out of this library's abilities, but I have other libraries for those. I can imagine myself using this together with HS.
> 
> I'm more than happy with my purchase. Best investment for a long time!



I can only listen to it on some crappy headphones atm, but that sounds pretty nice indeed, thank you sekkosiki for doing this


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 22, 2016)

Assa said:


> I can only listen to it on some crappy headphones atm, but that sounds pretty nice indeed, thank you sekkosiki for doing this



No problem and thanks! If the mockup sounds bad, it's my fault . Btw I think I didnt have to do much work for legato, but HS legato needs more work to sound great, e.g. sculpting the CC1.


----------



## midiman (Jan 22, 2016)

Musical Sampling just made a very big entrance into the scoring sampling world with this library. Amazing debut library. Fair price point. Loved the no BS video  The library speaks for itself, so no need for BS. Thank you Aaron.


----------



## midiman (Jan 22, 2016)

Aaron, I wish you much success with Musical Sampling. Sordino Samples would be a great great addition on a second stage. But for now, I am very happy.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 22, 2016)

midiman said:


> Musical Sampling just made a very big entrance into the scoring sampling world with this library.



Yes, fully agree. I think it has a great, classic, early Hollywood sound, like the name says: "Soaring". I think I'll use it for legatos, and have HS in the back for other articulations. They fit perfectly in the same space. Thus I'll save ram and cpu, since this doesn't seem to be that hungry .


----------



## rottoy (Jan 22, 2016)

rottoy said:


> This library is going to break the forum.  What an absolutely fantastic sound, Aaron!
> Big cheers for everyone involved. Not since I picked up the Berlin Strings Expansions
> have I been this excited for a string library.
> 
> ...


Bumping my post, would really like some insight into this.


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 22, 2016)

Only meant to do the beginning, but got carried away. The are amazing

"></iframe>


----------



## romanr (Jan 23, 2016)

jdrcomposer said:


> Only meant to do the beginning, but got carried away. The are amazing
> 
> "></iframe>



Absolutely wonderful. Sounds like no other string lib I heard before. Great work, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Assa (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow, that is really impressive...fantastic mockup, could you tell us how excactly you handled the v1/v2, since there are only the first violins recorded. And did you use the full string patch for the harmony parts, or did you use the individual sustain patches?


----------



## Vovique (Jan 23, 2016)

jdrcomposer said:


> Only meant to do the beginning, but got carried away. The are amazing
> 
> "></iframe>



There's that fantastic feel to these strings, a must have library


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 23, 2016)

edited
.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow, these sound great. When they were initially posted, I have to say I wasn't too impressed (probably because they were mostly presented without a lot of context). But after these new demos, I'm quite impressed. Surely, they're not for everything but they seem to really shine in what they do (what their name says!).

Now, they just need 100 articulations expansions and they'll be great. Although, judging by the name, it seems they were never meant to be full-fledged sections but more of a specific tool (specific styles/lines). They could also be used as layers to liven up some lines.

Listening to the demos, knowing they were samples, I didn't want to believe they are samples. Just wanted to be taken along. Of course, if you dissect it you would notice areas that could be improved but then you get close to live playing. That says something!


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 23, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I do like that 1950s/early 60s tone you somehow have managed to get on these.



That was the first thing I picked up on. The Mancini-esque molto vibrato violins obviously imprint that sound. But there's something more there. I wonder what room they used and what the signal chain was, particularly the mics and preamps. I'd like to believe they used ribbons and tubes to warm everything up... if for nothing else than nostalgia. Long live the Creature from the Black Lagoon, lol!


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 23, 2016)

Assa said:


> Wow, that is really impressive...fantastic mockup, could you tell us how excactly you handled the v1/v2, since there are only the first violins recorded. And did you use the full string patch for the harmony parts, or did you use the individual sustain patches?



Thanks! I just panned them differently and slightly EQ'd the seconds (rolled off a bit of the highs). Everything is in their individual legato parts.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 23, 2016)

Purchased, and messed around with the legatos for a few mins last night. My template has been based around Agitato/Adagio/CS2, and my sense is that while there is certainly some overlap, Soaring Strings offers something that I can't easily do with those other libs. Agitato Grandiose Legatos comes pretty close, but it would take a lot of massaging to get Agitato's violins to sound as fluid as SS for ultra-espressivo writing, especially up high. I think they will coexist and compliment each other very nicely.


----------



## kfirpr (Jan 23, 2016)

I like this library, here is something I did in 30 minutes


----------



## midiman (Jan 23, 2016)

Ian Dorsch said:


> Purchased, and messed around with the legatos for a few mins last night. My template has been based around Agitato/Adagio/CS2, and my sense is that while there is certainly some overlap, Soaring Strings offers something that I can't easily do with those other libs. Agitato Grandiose Legatos comes pretty close, but it would take a lot of massaging to get Agitato's violins to sound as fluid as SS for ultra-espressivo writing, especially up high. I think they will coexist and compliment each other very nicely.



I feel the same way. 8dio Agitato Grandiose comes close, and in certain ways they complement each other. But SS has a vibrancy that feel great for the more emotional passages.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 23, 2016)

jdrcomposer said:


> Thanks! I just panned them differently and slightly EQ'd the seconds (rolled off a bit of the highs). Everything is in their individual legato parts.


I have to say THIS mockup of Williams was the most influential to me of all the mockups - only because we know the material well and we can hear clearly what SS can do and not do (have to say in this case there were only very brief moments where I was taken out of it - would most listeners be taken out? - probably not). 

I like the nimble nature of the legatos - those can be quite useful but the tone is 'brittle' to my ears. It probably is a 'soundcloud' issue (love to hear these demos on HQ wave files). It just seems that the '4khz - +/-' seems hot and therefore given the library a bit of 'brittle'. 

Those that have it - do you hear this in your studios? If you do and are dipping that freq with a somewhat wide Q - is that getting it done without a lobotomy to the essence of the sample. The vibrato is still a bit deep and unrelenting but I understand the reason for the direction to the players to achieve the intent. Perhaps there will be a product in the future that is more 'lyrical' to coexist with this 'soaring'.

Final comment is I am glad that the emphasis was on longs/legatos. Relative to the other arts - the long/legatos are the most difficult to get right - IMHO.


----------



## Mundano (Jan 23, 2016)

kfirpr said:


> I like this library, here is something I did in 30 minutes




yeah, unbelievable! 

I would like to ask the developer, if it could be possible to relaunch the product with a product's trailer or teaser _a la_ OT Metropolis Ark or Spitfire HZ Percussion where is talked about the process of recording these marvelous strings and there are clips of musicians, studio, etc. I could think about you have video-recorded or documented the process. 

thx


----------



## xaviduch (Jan 23, 2016)

Vovique said:


> There's that fantastic feel to these strings, a must have library


Absolutly!!! Yesterday after listening Ben Botkin's demo, all the fantastic demos in the Musical Sampling and the walk through video, I was stunned...I have Berlin Strings, Lass 2.0, Spitfire Mural etc etc..but...THIS IS AMAZING!! It's the kind of sound and expression than John Williams shows us, and until now, no way to aproach with this fidelity to his sound.Obviously, the orchestration is the main goal to achieve, but it's impossible try to do it with some kind of libraries, even they are fantastic!! 

This demo of Anakin's theme, is outostanding!! it makes me feel just in a second that kind of expression..

Downloading right now!! Here in Spain costs 230€, but...I want to include this in my template!


----------



## xaviduch (Jan 23, 2016)

jdrcomposer said:


> Only meant to do the beginning, but got carried away. The are amazing
> 
> "></iframe>



A very good job!!! Thanks! the demos are awesome...but, I must say, than this Masterpiece of John Williams, with your demo, has been enough to buy the library...Amazing!!!


----------



## xaviduch (Jan 23, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After nearly half a year of blood, sweat and tears -- we're happy to release our first product, Soaring Strings!
> 
> ...



Thank you Aaron...Downloading now...Absolutly stunned with this.


----------



## oxo (Jan 23, 2016)

...and another great video by dirk ehlert:


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jan 23, 2016)

So is anyone else hearing unattractive noises like these on the release of F#3 in the legato violas? Or am I doing it wrong?



Actually, pretty much all of the legato viola releases.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah I just came on the forum to ask... I hear a lot of weird background noises all over the place. Is this bothering anyone? Also on the "all strings sustained (full)" play middle C and the B below it... weird dissonant thing?

EDIT: sorry I think I mean the octave below middle C... I get confused by the way different keyboards label them. And with the mod wheel (expressive?) up most of the way.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 24, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> So is anyone else hearing unattractive noises like these on the release of F#3 in the legato violas? Or am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, pretty much all of the legato viola releases.




Question: Is that out of the box or did you put a compressor / limiter on the track?


----------



## rottoy (Jan 24, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> So is anyone else hearing unattractive noises like these on the release of F#3 in the legato violas? Or am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, pretty much all of the legato viola releases.



Is it just me or does it sound like the same release sample just pitch-shifted?


----------



## spoon (Jan 24, 2016)

oxo said:


> ...and another great video by dirk ehlert:




Thank you for sharing. This is most helpful and totally interesting watching Dirk comporing string libs and his comments are awesome. Thumbs up!


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 24, 2016)

spoon said:


> Thank you for sharing. This is most helpful and totally interesting watching Dirk comporing string libs and his comments are awesome. Thumbs up!


 

Really? I found it very hard to watch for more than a couple of minutes, to be honest. He's just filming his life in real-time for like 5 hours straight! Who would like to watch that?

After 45 minutes a message pops up on Dirk's screen, telling him that he now has a follower. I couldn't help thinking about the poor kid with the sad-clown poster on the wall from that famous South Park episode "You've got zero friends". 

30 minutes into the (originally streamed) video Dirk's sequencer crashes, after which he starts reloading everything while filming the entire process. How interesting... 

As for the combination of LASS and Soaring Strings, I don't like it at all. After about 42 minutes of this painful video we finally start to hear some of his music, which sounds really great by the way(!), until he adds LASS to the mix.

Just listen to the Soaring Strings in his piece! If you have such a great piece, why would you add the 3rd chair of LASS to it? I don't get it. The reverb plugin used in this piece doesn't make it any better, I'm afraid.

All I've learned from this video is that I can now safely delete LASS from my HD, since it will be useless for layering with any of my favorite string libraries.

I would be much more interested in a combination of Soaring Strings and 8Dio's Agitato (including Sordino). If Dirk would make a video of that, I would definitely watch! I guess I'll just have to try out myself. 

Sorry for being negative about Dirk's 24hr video stream/endless runner. It's probably because I hate to watch him ruin his wonderful demo by adding LASS to his Soaring Strings template. This has nothing to do with my appreciation for Dirk's work and talent. I really like the piece he demonstrates in the first hour of the video. I just don't like the use of LASS, and I don't like PewDiePie-style walkthroughs, unless it's done by Felix Kjellberg himself, of course. 

- Jerome Vonhögen

[Edit: Sorry for this post, I thought this was a commercial online class people had to pay for to watch live.]


----------



## oxo (Jan 24, 2016)

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> After 45 minutes a message pops up on Dirk's screen, telling him that he now has a follower. I couldn't help thinking about the poor kid with the sad-clown poster on the wall from that famous South Park episode "You've got zero friends".




hey man .... the video is primarily the recording of a live stream on twitch....not a polished tutorial. not everyone has to be time when the live stream is on air. so dirkes upload this on youtube. it is a first impression shortly after purchase the lib. if you can, few minutes after the purchase of a library, record in a live situation a perfect composing-tutorial, do it. we are looking forward to it.


----------



## lokotus (Jan 24, 2016)

jdrcomposer said:


> Only meant to do the beginning, but got carried away. The are amazing
> 
> "></iframe>




Awesome !!! would you be so kind to share the mockup midi file ? I have the original score here, but don´t have so much time to insert it all into Sibelius and work it out with cubase afterwards  If you could share the midi file I would be interested to reprogram it according to my best abilities using Hollywood Strings and post it afterward, Just for fun and comparison and for the sake of improvising my own mockup skills  Is there a special room hall / reverb you used to this example ? Cheers, lokotus


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 24, 2016)

oxo said:


> hey man .... the video is primarily the recording of a live stream on twitch....not a polished tutorial. not everyone has to be time when the live stream is on air. so dirkes upload this on youtube. it is a first impression shortly after purchase the lib. if you can, few minutes after the purchase of a library, record in a live situation a perfect composing-tutorial, do it. we are looking forward to it.


 

I have to apologize, I thought this was a payed online class like those by Mike Verta! If Dirk is just improvising this walk-through without any preparation, then I agree that it's actually pretty good.

Dirk, if you read this, sorry for criticizing your video. I honestly regret being so sarcastic about it. I didn't understand the purpose of it. I think your video deserves to be edited and shortened, so it could be a true tutorial which is a lot more fun to watch.

However, I still don't like the combination of Soaring Strings with LASS, which is probably just my frustration over my failure of handling that library.

If you need any help turning your video stream into a short tutorial explaining how to combine Soaring Strings & LASS, I'd be happy to help you with the editing.

- Jerome Vonhögen

PS. I considered deleting my previous post, but then my apologies wouldn't be sincere. I take full responsibility for what I say and write.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey guys, just stumbled upon this. First of all, thanks Jerome for clarifying, I was a tad worried for a sec 
And I'm totally with you on that it would be an affront to ask for a payed subscription watching unedited live streams with all bumbers and mistakes that happen during such a live performance. But that's not what it is anyway after all. When I maybe go into the field of "premium" tutorials / walkthroughs (thinking about that for later) they'd be definitely edited and tweaked for viewing convenience. But with these streams I actually wanna keep it "real"... this means that of course there'll be stutters and bumps in between but overall I get a pretty good response on these vids because of their "rawness" for lack of better words. 

Regarding the use of LASS - on the one hand that was just a first idea and try-out since Soaring Strings don't have any other artics and, as I also explained in the vid, since Musical Sampling went for "medium sized" sections I didn't want to layer with other libs full sections but with Divisi Samples. Of course I have various choices available and could also have tried Audiobros new SESS or 8DIOs Adagio Divisis etc. etc. Going with LASS was just a gut decision and overall I'm not disappointed with the results but will surely keep on trying other stuff, checking to layer withz other libs etc. In the end, if anyone does not like the way these streams are set up, well no one is forced to watch 'em. But I also appreciate any kind of feedback, be it good or bad, cause this is of course also a thing that needs to grow and evolve.

Cheers and happy Sunday.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 24, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> So is anyone else hearing unattractive noises like these on the release of F#3 in the legato violas? Or am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, pretty much all of the legato viola releases.



That kind of rumble noise you can find in many libraries. I always use a low-cut filter to eliminate it. If this noises would also be in the basses, then this would not be cool ... .


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jan 24, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Question: Is that out of the box or did you put a compressor / limiter on the track?



Out of the box, no eq, no effects.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah that noise in these kind of libs to me is a non issue and common as Gunther mentioned. I'm more concentrated on if the library inspires me to make better music than listening to flaws.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 24, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Yeah that noise in these kind of libs to me is a non issue and common as Gunther mentioned.


You haven't heard all the noises, I suppose. There's stuff in there sounding like wrong notes, dissonances. Hiss an rumble can be dealt with (to a certain extent), but those other noises...? Maybe not so much...


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 24, 2016)

sleepy hollow said:


> You haven't heard all the noises, I suppose. There's stuff in there sounding like wrong notes, dissonances. Hiss an rumble can be dealt with (to a certain extent), but those other noises...? Maybe not so much...


You mean the noise of the room? Other people add room-noise to their music for a good reason ... .


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 24, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> You mean the noise of the room?


No, if I meant room noise, then I would've pointed that out.

Read my post again.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 24, 2016)

edited


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 24, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Have you got any examples Sleepy before I buy this thing?


I didn't buy it, so I can't post anything, but we had a few examples on the IRC chat. I'm sure that'll be discussed here soon (would that even be a good idea? we're not in 'Sample Talk' here after all...).

Other than that, the sound and the scripting of that library seem to be very cool.


----------



## oxo (Jan 24, 2016)

yesterday i tested all patches. yes, some have "dirt" in the samples, but overall you will find less than in some major companie libraries.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 24, 2016)

To be clear, I really like the library. I think it's probably the most "playable" string library I've played. But here's a few notes of the full sustain patch out of the box:



Starting with A and Bb for reference, the B and C have that weird dissonance on the attack. Then starts some random room noise (?) on the C#, D, etc.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 24, 2016)

Still some random stuff in the upper registers too:


----------



## CorgiKing (Jan 24, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Still some random stuff in the upper registers too:



Thanks for these examples.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 24, 2016)

chillbot said:


> To be clear, I really like the library. I think it's probably the most "playable" string library I've played. But here's a few notes of the full sustain patch out of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with A and Bb for reference, the B and C have that weird dissonance on the attack. Then starts some random room noise (?) on the C#, D, etc.



Definitely some funky stuff going on there. I mean having those as occasional humanizer is one thing, but from this example it sounds rather successive


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 24, 2016)

I listened to those examples and there is not anything to really complain about...what's important is whether you like the sound.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 24, 2016)

chillbot said:


> But here's a few notes of the full sustain patch out of the box:





chillbot said:


> Still some random stuff in the upper registers too:



I hear that. The only thing that really bugs me is the C/C# - sounds like there is a note 1/2 step higher that appears for a short sec. That can be EQd out, for the most part.

The other stuff, yeah, it's there, but you have to realize - this is the way real players play. There IS going to be some noise; players don't play every note in a session perfectly - ever. Other sample libs have plenty of this stuff - especially the strings.... where you have bows involved.... many times the instruments are older and they can creak and crack a bit here and there.... and on top of that, you have more players. You sample a six-horn section - that's six players you want to keep as quiet as possible. You sample a full violin section - that's _sixteen_ players you want to keep as quiet as possible. Not easy.

And some more food for thought: don't for one second think that these noises you hear in Soaring Strings and other libs are not there in pro film soundtracks recorded by the HSS, the LSO, etc. They are in fact there; you just typically don't hear them b/c they are covered up by everything else that is going on.

Cheers.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 24, 2016)

Geez, I heard artifacts that are WAYYYY worse than those mentioned here (bow slips, wrong transitions, detuned stuff). If that really annoys you, then you should use a completely cleaned sample library with no emotions


----------



## CorgiKing (Jan 24, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Geez, I heard artifacts that are WAYYYY worse than those mentioned here (bow slips, wrong transitions, detuned stuff). If that really annoys you, then you should use a completely cleaned sample library with no emotions



Oh, agreed. I was thanking for the examples as they showed that these are instances perfectly fine in my book. I think this library is beautiful and I'm definitely buying it.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 24, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Geez, I heard artifacts that are WAYYYY worse than those mentioned here (bow slips, wrong transitions, detuned stuff). If that really annoys you, then you should use a completely cleaned sample library with no emotions



I appreciate those imperfections as well. Though I have made experiences with clients who exactly find those great things annoying. Just a recent example. In Berlin Strings I often experienced with the Violas and Celli a bownoise in the first of the 10 round robins of the spiccato patches (main Library). I love that bownoise but was forced to remove that sound in the music for a project. So by saying that I think there a very different motivations why some people get a bit worried about certain things. But yes with the strings here I think it is important thing to have such sounds because it creates an extra mood and lively feel.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 24, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Geez, I heard artifacts that are WAYYYY worse than those mentioned here (bow slips, wrong transitions, detuned stuff). If that really annoys you, then you should use a completely cleaned sample library with no emotions



Good for you. Very proud of you. Not sure where anyone ever used the word "annoying" I was only posting the audio so that someone like Baron Greuner could hear and decide before purchasing, as requested.



chillbot said:


> To be clear, I really like the library. I think it's probably the most "playable" string library I've played.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 24, 2016)

edited


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 24, 2016)

FYI if you want to AB the library with others then there is this thread in Sample Talk:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...oaring-strings-anyone-talking-about-it.51314/


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm new here, so the rule is we can gush and be amazed in the commercial thread but not be negative?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 24, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> I'm new here, so the rule is we can gush and be amazed in the commercial thread but not be negative?


Being negative is never a good solution! And yes, comparings e.t.c. are better done in the sample talk. The reason, why this "Sample Talk" forum exists!


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 24, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> I'm new here, so the rule is we can gush and be amazed in the commercial thread but not be negative?


It's okay to be negative and point out possible flaws. But it's not okay to talk about other libraries or make personal attacks.(I am not saying anyone has.) After all, devs are paying to post here at Commercial Announcements. So let's try to give them their moment of glory and keep the negativity at minimum.

-Hannes


----------



## handz (Jan 24, 2016)

jdrcomposer said:


> Only meant to do the beginning, but got carried away. The are amazing
> 
> "></iframe>



Sir, this sounds great! What a nice "little" library and beautiful mockup!


----------



## Assa (Jan 24, 2016)

I think I'm definetely gonna buy this library, a lib like this one was always something I was hoping for. I have to say I really do not share the opinion of some other forum members here who are complaining about the lack of articulations.(But of course I do absolutely understand why they do so)
I'm just personally really glad they focused on getting this one particular thing right, there are numerous other string libraries on the market that give us all the bread & butter stuff. So Mr. Sapp, IMO this was the perfect decision, and I'd love to see more of those specific-purpose libraries if you have any plans for the future.
I'd rather spend my money on something innovative and unique, something that other libraries cannot deliver yet.

So even without having tested the library out myself, from the results I heard so far I gotta say: excellent job and approach musical sampling! I hope you keep up the great work


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll have to get this amazing library, because of THE SOUND. I've longing for something like this show up for a very long time. Regarding the artifacts/imperfections. Well, some of those I suppose it would be possible to iron out in an update, yes? It is after all quite rare for a sample library to be released without any "bugs" that might have slipped through the cracks during the final testing.

If Mr Sapp would be willing to share some thoughts on the subject of possible future expansions and the feedback from some members here regarding the artifacts, that would be great. It may not be much of an issue for most users, but it's still of importance for the users who have mentioned it and therefore, I believe, also useful information for the dev.

I'm really looking forward to use Soaring Strings!


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 24, 2016)

JE Martinsen said:


> I'll have to get this amazing library, because of THE SOUND. I've longing for something like this show up for a very long time. Regarding the artifacts/imperfections. Well, some of those I suppose it would be possible to iron out in an update, yes? It is after all quite rare for a sample library to be released without any "bugs" that might have slipped through the cracks during the final testing.
> 
> If Mr Sapp would be willing to share some thoughts on the subject of possible future expansions and the feedback from some members here regarding the artifacts, that would be great. It may not be much of an issue for most users, but it's still of importance for the users who have mentioned it and therefore, I believe, also useful information for the dev.



I haven't done an exhaustive run-through or analysis of every note and transition, but overall the library is as advertised, and definitely has it's own distinctive, expressive voice. Yes, there are some noises/artifacts associated with the viola & cello legato releases, but in practice this only occurs with a note-off/end of a legato line. I don't see it as a major issue and can probably be addressed in the next version. I did initially find a wanker note in the violin sustain patch... or at least I thought that I had until it dawned on me that I was actually hearing some true harmonics within the lowest dynamic. So you're basically getting a good octave+ of beautiful violin harmonics that are very reminiscent of the ones in Sonokinetics Sotto.

Regarding the sound/tone, I'm guessing that this is roughly the same section size as CS2, only recorded on a different soundstage with an emphasis on the close mics. Lot's of detail compared to CS2, especially on the lower dynamics, which gives the impression of smaller sections.

If you're a working composer, I would highly recommend this library. There seems to be a trend underway in revisiting that 1940's/50's sound and vibe. This library seems to be built with that era in mind.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 25, 2016)

I bought it and like it! I just wish there was more playable range on each section. Imho the Celli stop right when it gets interesting.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 25, 2016)

Here is a little from me:


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 25, 2016)

Added the rest of the orchestra. The strings blend nicely with Berlin Woodwinds and Hollywood Brass and Metropolis Ark I.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 26, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Added the rest of the orchestra. The strings blend nicely with Berlin Woodwinds and Hollywood Brass and Metropolis Ark I.



This sounds absolutely great Lassi!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 26, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> This sounds absolutely great Lassi!



Thanks a lot Noam!


----------



## zacnelson (Jan 26, 2016)

Here is a completed track using Soaring Strings. You get a good example of the violins `soaring' from around 1:04 onwards. The cello has a lead line from 0:24 and the violas are the focus at 0:51. For articulations not available in SS, I used some Sable, Albion, and Hollywood Strings.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 26, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Here is a completed track using Soaring Strings. You get a good example of the violins `soaring' from around 1:04 onwards. The cello has a lead line from 0:24 and the violas are the focus at 0:51. For articulations not available in SS, I used some Sable, Albion, and Hollywood Strings.





Very nice track, Zac. Maybe you could do a Soaring Strings demo with a certain solo violin next? One that has been released recently perhaps? (I can't mention the name in this thread, but you probably know which one, right?)

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 27, 2016)

jdrcomposer said:


> Only meant to do the beginning, but got carried away. The are amazing
> 
> "></iframe>





This should be one of the official product demo's!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## zacnelson (Jan 27, 2016)

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> Very nice track, Zac. Maybe you could do a Soaring Strings demo with a certain solo violin next? One that has been released recently perhaps? (I can't mention the name in this thread, but you probably know which one, right?)
> 
> - Jerome Vonhögen


That's a great suggestion Jerome! I certainly would really love to, I have some ideas in mind


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 27, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> That's a great suggestion Jerome! I certainly would really love to, I have some ideas in mind


 

Thanks, I'm sure everyone including Aaron Sapp will be interested in your next demo! 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## YuHirà (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I just bought it today! And yes, it's a wonderful library!

Just for fun, I used it to mock-up again very quickly a short track I previously recorded with the Macedonian Radio Symphonic Orchestra in 2010!

Here is the mock up with Soaring String:

https://www.soundcloud.com/damiendeshayes/les-colts-la-mort-de-john-mock-up-soaring-strings/s-Mop0j (it's a private link  )

Here is the track with the real orchestra:



Not so far!


----------



## Christof (Jan 27, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> I bought it and like it! I just wish there was more playable range on each section. Imho the Celli stop right when it gets interesting.


Celli play to the high C, a good point for the violas to continue


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey, gents!

Just a friendly reminder that the $199 introductory price will end in less than 48 hours. We will begin selling it for $249 starting 1/30.


----------



## WorksAndExperiments (Jan 28, 2016)

YuHirà said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just bought it today! And yes, it's a wonderful library!
> 
> ...




IMHO the weak point of this libray is the fact of not being able to control the vibrato. This is quite evident in the mock up posted by Damien especially when compared with the live strings.


----------



## procreative (Jan 28, 2016)

I think this is not a fair comparison for two reasons:

1. The real orchestra has the lead line played with divisi so the sound is closer to Sable which also has a more pronounced vibrato and detail.

2. The volume of the mockup is much lower so the dynamics give a different impression, plus (no offence) but its not the best midi mockup as the dynamics do not match the original.

I still go by the utterly superb Williams mockup which is truly magical (plus its a much more melodic and complex piece which goes a long way further to masking any deficiencies).

My conclusion, Les Colts de l'Or Noir is not the right piece to judge on, its not that soaring!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 28, 2016)

Actually I believe it is a good piece to judge the library on but the mockup is not as good as it needs to be. I probably just pissed off 2 people, sorry about that. From the demos I have heard this library best excels in softer emotional passages, it gets a bit weird in the fff range on fast transitions (at least vi's), slower ones sound fine. That's not to say the library does not have a lot going for it, the tone seems very nice and the lower velocities below seem to be addressed in ways other libs using emotional vibrato have not.


----------



## YuHirà (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Procreative!



> 1. The real orchestra has the lead line played with divisi so the sound is closer to Sable which also has a more pronounced vibrato and detail.



There isn't any divisi in the parts 



> The volume of the mockup is much lower so the dynamics give a different impression, plus (no offence) but its not the best midi mockup as the dynamics do not match the original.



Oh yes, certainly! I made my mock up very quickly, just for fun  My aim was not to be very close to the original (I think it's impossible) but to check whether I could get something pretty convincing or not, knowing that I already recorded the piece.

When you write that it is not the right piece to judge on, you're right. And it's maybe why I found it was interesting to try  The piece is very simple, there is nothing else than strings and it's why I think it's much harder to have something convincing. I have a lot of string libraries, and I couldn't get something better than Soaring Strings do within a short delay, in spite of its defects (noises, no vibrato, etc...) . Regarding the style of music I write, this little experiment tend to convince me it could be my main library to mock-up this kind of stuff (I almost always record the strings parts). This library satisfies a few of my needs, so, as far as I'm concerned, I'm happy to have bought it


----------



## procreative (Jan 28, 2016)

I think maybe then the original was either played with fewer players or some were close mic as it sounds much more detailed.

It does go to prove for some pieces real is still way better. I think here because its such a simple textural piece (and no insult intended as sometimes simple is best) it exposes the lack of variance in samples compared to real players.

My comment about the piece not being ideal stands, the product is intended for soaring lines and this piece is much more subdued which is not the intention of this library.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 29, 2016)

procreative said:


> My comment about the piece not being ideal stands, the product is intended for soaring lines and this piece is much more subdued which is not the intention of this library.



This is not totally correct though the product is called "Soaring Strings", if you watch deep into the video one of the most important features in the library is how Aaron has implemented soft passages. Check 4:45 into the vid.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought Soaring Strings a couple of days ago and after playing with it for a while I'm absolutely positive this little jewel of a string library will have a place in my template for many years. It depends on what kind of string sound you're after of course, but sonically this library fills a gaping hole for me so I'm very happy with it. Regarding the artifacts mentioned before I have yet to come across any unmusical artifacts that stands out as a sore thumb to my ears at least, just what you would generally expect from a string library, especially in it's first release version.

Before I purchased I sent an e-mail to Aaron, asking among other things if indeed there were any plans in the pipeline to do any expansions to Soaring Strings. Any short articulations has not been on my mind to be honest, but imagining what magic the same string players would come up with when playing the same long notes con sordino gets me all dewy eyed. Please capture that magic!

Secondly, who wouldn't just love to have 2nd violins added to this library? To many that would perhaps be the most welcome addition. Perhaps we can have both? I sincerely apologize for repeating some of my fellow members and myself, but it is all with the best of intentions. And after all, that's what makes this forum so great - being able to play ball a little with the developers.

I got a very fast reply from Aaron to the e-mail I sent and I'll admit I'm none the wiser in regards to the above mentioned wishes – BUT, if I may direct a recommendation to those who might still be sitting on the fence : if Soaring Strings tickles your sonic fancy, treat yourselves and get this gem! I think it's safe to assume that the more people who buy it, the more economical resources there will be to realize an expansion further down the line, IF of course this is among Musical Sampling's plans for the near future.

Lastly, I had a problem with the Continuata downloader after buying the library, and also the second time the reply from Musical Samples was lighting fast, so two thumbs up for the excellent service.


----------



## shakuman (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Aaron.
I like your library but I noticed you didn't response or follow any issues that the members already mentioned about some issues concerning to your library! also what I noticed is, less than 48 or 24 hours left for the introductory price!! the right way is that you should follow and support your customers, many issues by customers and no even one response from you! take care.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 29, 2016)

shakuman said:


> Hi Aaron.
> I like your library but I noticed you didn't response or follow any issues that the members already mentioned about some issues concerning to your library! also what I noticed is, less than 48 or 24 hours left for the introductory price!! the right way is that you should follow and support your customers, many issues by customers and no even one response from you! take care.



I have to agree about that and I mentioned this ever so briefly in my e-mail to Aaron.

Following up any issues or questions that arise from users/potential buyers is what every customer should be able to expect, and it certainly wouldn't hurt sales if questions and concerns (especially in this, MS' own product thread) were addressed. Having worked with sales and customer support for many years myself, I would assume this to be just as important for a start-up business, if not more. But, my hopefully constructive critique comes with a reservation as there may be a number of reasons why Aaron hasn't replied here (busy work schedule etc etc).


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey guys,

Yeah, it can be hard to keep track of the forum as I compose full-time. Much easier to reply to emails!

JE Martinsen had similar concerns regarding noise. My reply to him was: 'If the occasional small click/noise doesn't bother you, you'll be fine. We invested serious resources into the eliminating/reducing transients/noises that we felt could be offensive. With recordings this extensive, it was no small task.'

Now as far as additional recordings/libraries: It all rides on how well this goes.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 29, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Yeah, it can be hard to keep track of the forum as I compose full-time. Much easier to reply to emails!
> 
> ...


Very Good Job on the Library Aaron, just bought it today.


----------



## YuHirà (Jan 29, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> This is not totally correct though the product is called "Soaring Strings", if you watch deep into the video one of the most important features in the library is how Aaron has implemented soft passages. Check 4:45 into the vid.



Maybe I'm wrong but I have the feeling that the most important thing is not what the library is intended for, but whether the library suits our needs or not on a particular project! 

When I saw the video, the "soaring" characteristic is not what I heard in a first place  I purchased this product because I had the feeling that it was easier to play fast legatos with it, because of features you rightly mentionned, Craig, and mainly because of the rebowing!

I regularly sequence MIDI overdubs or mock-ups for other composers and when I heard about this product thanks to a friend, I was on a big project during which I was really concerned about achieving good sequencing on repeated slow notes: with other libraries, it doesn't work, it's a bit frustrating!

But rebowing with Soaring Strings works very well. This feature seems already vital and I find very tempting to use the library beyond the field it's intended for 

That being said, I tried yesterday to use the library for an epic line on the violins, it doesn't work at all, precisely because of the vibrato  i'm frustrated again now


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 29, 2016)

It's a very specialized library, but there are really no rules for when and how it works in all sorts of musical arrangements and styles. Our ears are the best judges. For me it was the molto vibrato that really got me hooked, although there are so many things with this library that just gels with my taste. I think these strings will sound great if you treat them with the whole 50's string sound package because they have the "right" core sound from the get go. I can't wait to explore that! Besides, I don't think there are any other string library out there at the moment with such a pronounced strong vibrato but I may be wrong. In any case, I love'em!


----------



## Lex (Feb 1, 2016)

Fantastic library. I'll use this daily for many many years..


----------



## meaks (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi,
I recently finished a track that i previously orchestrated in Sibelius and decided to Mockup it with "Soaring Strings", to see how this fantastic library react in general, please give me feedback as i need some ideas to make better use of them...
In General, i had issues with Fast legato passages and some Divisi parts that sounds a little Synthy, but, and this is very important, i understood the use of the Different sustains patches (Soft and Full).
But i think i'm gonna try to blend them with Cine Strings to have more Legato options and the opportunity to have less vibrato on all sections in some passages.

Thanks,
Meaks, AzVO.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 3, 2016)

Beautiful track, Meaks! Which other libraries did you use? Woodwinds and brass sound great too!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 3, 2016)

Indeed, very beautiful track. I really like the orchestration and the use of the soaring strings!


----------



## meaks (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Saxer and Manuel !

My actual template is:
Soaring Strings
Cine Strings
CineBrass
Berlin Woodwinds
Hollywood Brass
Strezov Sampling Four Horns
Eastwest Symphonic Orchestra Platinum
Ivy Audio Clare Solo Voice

But, after two days, i must admit that i have more work on the mix... 

I really like this library, the only problem is the difference between legato and sustain patches, for divisi... And fast legato passages doesn't work well too...

But, great, great library !

Best,
Meaks, AzVO.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am a little bit disappointed because I was too late: 
just 18 hours late to buy this precious little diamond at the discount price of 199 - 
although I am a Thinkspace Student.

I wrote to Aaron and he told me that they are discussing a special pricing for students in future.
I hope they will offer their product for students for a better price in the next months.


----------



## Assa (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi guys. I finally had some time today to integrate the library into my template. For a quick test I replaced the legato lines in this mockup I did a while ago:



A huuge improvement compared to what I was able to do with other string libraries IMO


----------



## tmm (Feb 11, 2016)

18 hours? I thought discount pricing closed sometime in Jan?



lucky909091 said:


> I am a little bit disappointed because I was too late:
> just 18 hours late to buy this precious little diamond at the discount price of 199 QUOTE]


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 19, 2016)

They extended the discount period.
Meanwhile I got the library and I am blown away
everytime I use this awesome product.


----------



## tmm (Feb 22, 2016)

How would the library work with fast repeated notes? I'm wondering if that would finally allow for a string section to have variable length staccato notes.


----------



## Chris Porter (Feb 22, 2016)

tmm said:


> How would the library work with fast repeated notes? I'm wondering if that would finally allow for a string section to have variable length staccato notes.



There aren't any staccato samples in this library. Just sustains and legatos. There is "True Bow-Change Repetition" though.


----------



## tmm (Feb 22, 2016)

That's what I'm saying, I would think you could use that bow change repetition to make short notes of varying length.


----------



## Chris Porter (Feb 22, 2016)

tmm said:


> That's what I'm saying, I would think you could use that bow change repetition to make short notes of varying length.


I'm not sure. I'm still on the fence about this library, so I don't own it yet. Has anyone tried this technique?


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone know if the discount period is still going? Would love to pick this up.



lucky909091 said:


> They extended the discount period.
> Meanwhile I got the library and I am blown away
> everytime I use this awesome product.


----------



## Christof (Feb 25, 2016)

After using this library for some weeks I have to admit that I am not very happy with the heavy vibrato in the violins, especially at higher dynamics.
My wish list for the next version:
-Vibrato control
-2nd violins section
-Portamento like LASS (slow and fast)

Apart from that I love this library.


----------



## rottoy (Feb 25, 2016)

Christof said:


> After using this library for some weeks I have to admit that I am not very happy with the heavy vibrato in the violins, especially at higher dynamics.
> My wish list for the next version:
> -Vibrato control
> -2nd violins section
> ...


How is the legato sampled in this library?


----------



## Christof (Feb 25, 2016)

Very well done legato, very smooth and responsive!


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 25, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Anyone know if the discount period is still going? Would love to pick this up.



Soundhood: I think the discount was extended one or two weeks, but nevertheless I was too late and had to purchase at full pricing.
But I did not regret it because playing with the library is so much fun.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Feb 25, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Yeah, it can be hard to keep track of the forum as I compose full-time. Much easier to reply to emails!
> 
> ...


Hey Aaron, why didn't you do a demo? I find your mockups top notch.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 25, 2016)

This library sounds great, no q. Are there any softer demos? Maybe that's not the point...? If there were a library this natural but softer and with smaller sections I'd be all over it. I guess that wouldn't be "soaring"...more like "sore", "hobbling with a cane" strings.


----------



## Edgen (Feb 25, 2016)

Here's a few excerpts from a 30min short film score.




I'm hoping to have a violinist replace the sample this week.


----------



## Chris Porter (Feb 25, 2016)

Daniel James just uploaded his overview of Soaring Strings. Enjoy!
(I haven't watched it yet. At work...)


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jul 29, 2016)

Great Overview, the sound is really nice. I have some of 8dio strings like Adagietto, Agitato, Grandiose. 8dio's strings also have a nice subtle and expressive sound. So my question is, is it worth buying Soaring Strings if you own Adagietto 8dio? Does anyone have both?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 29, 2016)

Ultraxenon said:


> Great Overview, the sound is really nice. I have some of 8dio strings like Adagietto, Agitato, Grandiose. 8dio's strings also have a nice subtle and expressive sound. So my question is, is it worth buying Soaring Strings if you own Adagietto 8dio? Does anyone have both?



I have both and I think it makes sense to add Soaring Strings


----------



## Vik (Jul 3, 2018)

Since Soaring Strings is on sale now, I'd really like to hear more examples showing how this library sounds in the lower dynamic range. The quieter, the better. Anyone here who have any examples to share? Thanks.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 4, 2018)

Vik said:


> Since Soaring Strings is on sale now, I'd really like to hear more examples showing how this library sounds in the lower dynamic range. The quieter, the better. Anyone here who have any examples to share? Thanks.





(not a perfect writing, it was 3 months ago --- trying after purchased download)


----------



## Vik (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## SBK (Jul 4, 2018)

wow Daniel, beautiful!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2018)

SBK said:


> wow Daniel, beautiful!


Thank you, SBK.



Vik said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome.


----------



## rottoy (Dec 22, 2022)

Doing a cheeky necropost here to ask a loaded question, with it being *Christmas* and all:
Is there a possibility some *solo strings* will ever see the light of day, with the same brilliantly recorded and performed legato found in the Atelier winds and horns? @Aaron Sapp


----------

